# Hunting land for lease in middle Ga



## Buck7 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 147 acres in middle Ga for lease.   Price is 1500.00
25 year old pines, creek bottom, and ten acre pond, call 4782902744


----------



## Rwyatt1770 (Aug 6, 2010)

where at in mid Ga? and is that 1500 for a full year lease ?


----------



## Diego Diaz (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hunting  lease*

Where is the land located at.


----------



## big-tyme (Jan 23, 2012)

interested - but just like others have said - where is this land located - thanks


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jan 23, 2012)

dont think he gonna answer, last activity 7-29-10


----------

